
Coffee consumption: umbrella review of meta-analyses of health outcomes (2017) [pdf] - tokai
https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/359/bmj.j5024.full.pdf
======
emsign
What's with all the patients who stop drinking coffee because of
cardiovascular problems. Is it accounted for that they may skew the results of
some coffee versus none in favor of some coffee? In other words, sick people
who are more likely to die stop drinking coffee.

~~~
Scoundreller
It doesn't seem like they would have excluded a study that specifically looked
at that group. Nor controlled for them.

They specifically talked about this:

> Despite our broad inclusion criteria, we identified only one meta-analysis
> that focused on a population of people with established disease. This was a
> metaanalysis of two small cohort studies investigating risk of mortality in
> people who had experienced a myocardial infarction.

Here's that one meta-analysis:

Coffee reduces the risk of death after acute myocardial infarction: a meta-
analysis.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27315099](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27315099)

As far as preventing issues:

> Coffee consumption was consistently associated with a lower risk of
> mortality from all causes of cardiovascular disease, coronary heart disease,
> and stroke in a nonlinear relation, with summary estimates indicating
> largest reduction in relative risk at three cups a day.28

